# Vision Spinner Charging Q?



## baksteen8168 (24/5/14)

Just a quick question. I am charging my vision spinner with my ego charger. Noticed the light on the charger blinks green every now and then. It looks like it is charging though. Just wanted to know if this is normal, or should I rather invest in a new charger? The spinner is 1100mah iirc and the charger has an output of 420mah.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk.


----------



## soonkia (24/5/14)

Yeah, it's normal for the ego chargers

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## baksteen8168 (24/5/14)

soonkia said:


> Yeah, it's normal for the ego chargers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk



Ah, thanks.

Just wondered because it stays a constant red when charging the normal ego batteries, green when fully charged. With the vision it blinks green every now and then.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk.


----------

